# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  طريقة جديدة لقياس الشحوم الثلاثية لدى النساء

## MiSteR LoNeLy

عندما يحلل الاطباء مستويات الشحوم في عينات من الدم، بهدف تقييم الاخطار على القلب والاوعية الدموية، فانهم يسحبون الدم عادة بعد صيام الشخص، الذي يستمر طوال الليل.

الا ان بحثا يفترض ان من المحتمل ان يكون من الأفضل اجراء التحليل، بعد تناول وجبة طعام.

وأظهر بحثان طويلا المدى، نشرا في 18 يوليو 2007 في مجلة الجمعية الطبية الاميركية، وجود صلة بين مستويات "التراجلسيريدات" TRIGLYCERIDES (الشحوم الثلاثية) المرتفعة بعد الصيام، وبين مشاكل القلب والاوعية الدموية مثل النوبة القلبية، والسكتة الدماغية، وتوقف القلب، خصوصا لدى النساء.

وجدت دراسة تابعت نحو 14 الف من سكان الدنمارك لمدة 26 سنة تقريبا، ان النساء اللواتي رصدت لديهن مستويات عالية من الشحوم الثلاثية في عينات الدم من دون صيام، كنّ اكثر عرضة ب 5 مرات اعلى للوفاة بالنوبة القلبية او اصابات قلبية اخرى، مقارنة بالنساء اللواتي لديهن مستويات منخفضة من تلك الشحوم.

(اما الرجال الذين لديهم مستويات اعلى، فكانوا عرضة بمرتين اعلى للخطر مقارنة بالرجال ذوي المستويات المنخفضة).

الدراسة الثانية التي اجراها باحثون في جامعة هارفارد وشملت 25 الف امرأة، وجدت ان مستويات الشحوم الثلاثية في الدم من غير صيام، هي التي تنبأت وبشكل مستقل، بحدوث النوبات القلبية ومشاكل القلب والاوعية الدموية الاخرى، حتى وبغض النظر عن وجود عوامل خطر اخرى مثل التدخين وارتفاع ضغط الدم والكوليسترول وعلامات على مقاومة الجسم للانسولين.

اما مستويات الشحوم الثلاثية بعد الصيام فقد اظهرت ارتباطا، اقل استقلالا، مع حوادث القلب والاوعية الدموية.

ووفقا للضوابط المعتمدة حاليا فان عينات الدم الخاصة لتحليل الدهون الموجهة لقياس مجموع الكوليسترول- الكوليسترول المنخفض الكثافة LDL والكوليسترول العالي الكثافة HDL والشحوم الثلاثية- ينبغي ان تستخلص بعد مرور فترة 8 الى 12 ساعة لم يتناول فيها الشخص طعاما او شرابا(عدا الماء).

ومع ذلك، فانه ورغم ان الاشخاص ابتعدوا عن الطعام طيلة الليل، فانهم لا يعتبرون طبيعيا في حالة من الصيام.

وظيفة الشحوم الثلاثية هي مساعدة تحريك الدهون وخزنها، وبعد وجبة من الطعام، فان مستوياتها في الدم ترتفع، ويتم معالجة الشحوم الثلاثية لتتحول الى بروتينات دهنية غنية بالشحوم الثلاثية triglyceride-rich lipoproteins (TRL).

واحد انواع مركبات TRL هذه الذي يسمى “البروتينات الشحمية-الفضلات" remnant lipoproteins صغيرة جدا، بحيث يمكنها ان تحشر نفسها في بطانة جدران الشرايين، ويخمن الباحثون بان هذه الجزيئات يمكنها التراكم، الامر الذي يقود الى تصلب الشرايين (تضيق الشرايين).

اما الشحوم الثلاثية التي تبقى مرتفعة بعد تناول وجبة طعام فانها قد تعكس مشاكل في التمثيل الغذائي تزيد بدورها من اخطار امراض القلب والاوعية الدموية.

عامل خطر
ولم تلقَ الشحوم الثلاثية اهتماما كبيرا مثلما لاقاه الكوليسترول، وذلك جزئيا، لأن الاخطار على القلب والاوعية الدموية التي ترتبط بها، تنحسر امام العوامل الاخرى التي تؤخذ في الاعتبار.

الا ان ادلة عديدة عرفت منذ زمن، اشارت انه ولبعض المجموعات على الأقٌل مثل النساء بعد انقطاع الحيض عنهن، فان الشحوم الثلاثية تمثل عامل خطر مستقل لأمراض القلب والاوعية الدموية.

ورغم ان الدراسات المنشورة في مجلة الجمعية الطبية الاميركبة لم تتوصل االى نتائج قاطعة فانها تقترح الحاجة الى ابحاث اكثر لتوضيح دور الشحوم الثلاثية المقاسة بعد وجبات الطعام، لدى تقييم الاخطار على القلب والاوعية الدموية.

والمسالة الاكثر اهمية هنا، هي ان الشحوم الثلاثية العالية المستوى، مثلها مثل مستويات الشحوم الاخرى غير المحبّذة، يجب ان تعالج بشكل حاسم بالاعتماد على تغيير نمط الحياة وربما ايضا بالأدوية.

ووفقا لضوابط جمعية القلب الاميركية الخاصة بالوقاية من امراض القلب والسكتة الدماغية، فان على النساء السليمات الحفاظ على مستويات من الكوليسترول المقاس عند الصيام ، اقل من 200 مليجرام لكل ديسيلتر (ملجم/دل)، وللكوليسترول العالي الكثافة HDL فوق 50 ملجم/دل، وللكوليسترول منخفض الكثافة LDL اقل من 100 ملغم/دل.

وللحصول على قائمة بوسائل تحسين مستويات الشحوم الثلاثية يمكن زيارة الموقع الالكتروني:www.health.harvard.edu/women

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62): 
يعطيك العافية ..

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الله يعافيكي....

----------


## بياض الثلج

ايه خيو صح الكلام والدليل انه مرضى السكري بلاحظ عليهم رغم عدم الأكل ارتفاع بالسكري لما يحللوا 

واما الناس الغير مصابين بداء السكري بكون نازل كتير بس في المقابل الضغط بكون مرتفع 


يسلمو ع المعلومات 

وأدام الله عليك الصحة والعافية ....

----------

